# Prepare to Vape Yoghurt by Schwartz



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

The Upside by Schwartz E-Juice will be live on our site today at 2:00pm. Please note all orders including Lost Art, Praxis Potions and Froyo will be processed today but shipped tomorrow morning.

*The Upside from Schwartz has us looking up. This is a delicious strawberry and creamy yogurt blend. Picture yourself on a picnic bench on a warm summer day with a nice helping of creamy yogurt and strawberries on top. This joose will make you drool because it is that damn good!

60vg / 40pg

Don't want to miss out this one 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/schwartz/products/schwartz-the-upside*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (6/7/15)

But is it halaal


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/7/15)

Euphoric to say the least


----------



## VandaL (6/7/15)

Should be Kosher ?


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

Supplier has informed me that no alcohol is used. Please see attached screen shot for your reference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

